

JQuery Offline : plugin to facilitate working with local storage - mickeyben
http://github.com/wycats/jquery-offline

======
chime
Also check out jStorage: <http://www.jstorage.info/>

------
locopati
This looks more like local cache management for Ajax calls (probably using
HTML5)

------
drKarl
Doesn't HTML5 already support offline storage out of the box?

~~~
simonw
Yes - this is an abstraction around that, based on the already existing
jQuery.getJSON method.

